# Tell Others about this FORUM!



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2001)

Hello,

We are looking for a growth spirt... in the spirit of celebrating one year online, we want you to help promote macosx.com. When you post on other forums, add a tag to your signature line... or drop a friendly note telling people about our give-a-away this month.

Anything you can do to make this place more popular just makes it more interesting and useful to you.

Thanks,

Admin


----------



## Trip (Sep 25, 2001)

I sold my soul to the devil to get people over here! Nah, j/k. 

I'm trying to get everybody I know at school to come on over, and then some.


----------



## Soapvox (Sep 25, 2001)

I saw 86 people online at once today, a new record


----------



## ScottW (Sep 25, 2001)

Yes, it is awesome.  We had our single biggest day today ever, 300+ posts! Very awesome! Additional stats will be available tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## firefly (Sep 26, 2001)

Ooh my first post, I come from macnn (I won't tell you my username I had there) because their forums have got soooo slow, 

I have told people who use that site about this one , so expect a lot of ex-macnn users to come this way (that is if macnn don't get their act together and upgrade their servers).

Cool forums but quite orange


----------



## Soapvox (Sep 26, 2001)

Double the users of yesterday, grats macosx.com!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pooch (Sep 27, 2001)

First Post!  I really like this BBS it is very well organized. See you soon!


----------

